# Isiah, Knicks High On Frye



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.nypost.com/sports/knicks/49061.htm 



> The Knicks, according to multiple sources, will take Frye at No. 8 in Tuesday's NBA Draft if he's there. If not, Thomas, a source said, will throw the mock drafts on its ear and snatch the 7-foot, 17-year-old high school senior center Andrew Bynum, as reported here yesterday. That is unless Houston high school swingman Gerald Green, who will work out for the Knicks today, falls to eight, which is very unlikely.





> A senior, Frye's stock has taken a quantum leap since Arizona made the the Elite Eight of the NCAA Tournament. Frye, who has 15-foot range on his jumper, averaged 15.8 points on 55.4-percent shooting, 7.6 rebounds and 2.3 blocks last season. The Knicks were last in the league in blocked shots. Isiah Thomas prefers his big men very athletic and Kurt Thomas or Nazr Mohammed were not.


----------



## dcrono3 (Jan 6, 2004)

"Isiah Thomas prefers his big men very athletic and Kurt Thomas or Nazr Mohammed were not. "

Frye isn't that athletic either.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i cant see zeke picking frye.......

cause i wont be watching the draft. its gonna be less devastating over the phone.

im goin to see the Roots in central park instead...............YES!


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

PennyHardaway said:


> i cant see zeke picking frye.......
> 
> cause i wont be watching the draft. its gonna be less devastating over the phone.
> 
> im goin to see the Roots in central park instead...............YES!


if you hear screaming it will be me ready to jump if he doesnt draft a big..and i dont mean vasquez or may


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

still....i watched frye with arizona...

he had good stats in the tourney...but he didnt really play that good, or show much nba potential at all. id rather get bynum


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

At this point as long as we get Bynum or Frye, I will be very happy. I am already preparing myself though for the worst....


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

Knicksfan3 said:


> At this point as long as we get Bynum or Frye, I will be very happy. I am already preparing myself though for the worst....


I cant believe how many posters are down on Frye..Its scary......

My top 2 "worst" is vasquez and wright......


----------



## Knicksfan3 (Jun 23, 2005)

truth said:


> I cant believe how many posters are down on Frye..Its scary......
> 
> My top 2 "worst" is vasquez and wright......


When I said that I was preparing for the worst...I meant that I could see Zeke doing the complete opposite of what we all want and expect. I would love to have Frye or Bynum on the Knicks.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

if green falls like this mock shows i'll roll the dice with him. Unless you're detroit, you need a very good big man to contend for a title, not a good one. Frye i just dont see ever becoming that dominant big man, so i'd roll the dice to try to get a future big time swingman which green can be, and then hope some time down the line you can get that big man one way or the other.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

When I look at Frye's stats, one thing that really jumps out at me is what I refer to as "Yao Ming syndrome". Frye averages less than 8 boards against NCAA opponents. Against veteran NBA post players, I shudder to think about what he'll do. It seems to me that like Yao, Frye lacks the lower body strength required for excellent positioning when pulling down rebounds. This worries me, because the Knicks really need someone to hit the glass. He doesn't have Bogut's massive size even though they have similar heights. I'm sure he's a great shotblocker like we saw over the year but due to his lack of strength, I don't think he'll be a good post defender at all. I can see smaller guys posting him up all night and taking him to work down low. Now considering the chances that the Knicks will take him are very high, I hope he can really work on conditioning. I don't question his offensive repertoire. Good range and 83% from the line is great for any big man, but he also needs to be able to do what a big man needs to do for the team to be successful.
Bynum is the other interesting choice. But the thing is, as physically gifted as he is, I feel Bynum is a real project and is years away from really contributing. So either way, the Knicks are in a bit of a rut. I wonder though, if the rumors of Frye really bulking up ever since the tourney was over are true. If so, then maybe I'll be wrong about him. In a sense, I sincerely hope I am wrong about him because the sight of our army of undersized and fat power forwards makes me want to belch.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

how is bynum any more raw then al jefferson was last year? these highschool kids today can compete in todays league. he has a nice baby hook, is mobile....can block shots and dunk...thats all we really want


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

PennyHardaway said:


> how is bynum any more raw then al jefferson was last year? these highschool kids today can compete in todays league. he has a nice baby hook, is mobile....can block shots and dunk...thats all we really want


 Precisely why I hope I'm wrong bro...I would like more than anything for him to be a bigger,badder Al Jefferson.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

> So either way, the Knicks are in a bit of a rut. I wonder though, if the rumors of Frye really bulking up ever since the tourney was over are true. If so, then maybe I'll be wrong about him. In a sense, I sincerely hope I am wrong about him because the sight of our army of undersized and fat power forwards makes me want to belch.


I cant say if frye has bulked up or not,but other than a 2" vertical,Frye had much better combine results than Bogut..The most suprising one was the bench press as Frye bencched 185 19x..That is alot for a guy with a 9'2" reach..Bogut is also 1.5 inches taller

I fully agree that lower body strength is far more important for basketball compared to the bench press..Sweetney is a prime example as he benched 18 3x yet is a load to move off the blocks..

I am completely indifferent to Frye vs Bynum..If there is a GM in the league who will take a shot,its Zeke....I would have to believe that when Frye worked out he had someone built like Sweetney pushing and laying all over him to see if he could hold position...


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> how is bynum any more raw then al jefferson was last year? these highschool kids today can compete in todays league. he has a nice baby hook, is mobile....can block shots and dunk...thats all we really want


Huh? RAW?

Going into the draft Al Jefferson had the most polished post game of any high schooler that ever entered the draft. Better than KG, Amare, Jermaine, etc. The difference was those guys are all more athletic and physically imposing (and in KG's case, guard skills).

The success rate for high school PFs is just a tad better than than the success rate for high school centers. Eddy Curry isn't exactly a future all-star, and I would think that he was further along than Bynum was at the same age.

I don't know much about Bynum, but I am fairly certain that he didn't have nearly the high school career that Al Jefferson did. Jefferson dominated and averaged like 44 ppg with very high board numbers.

I wouldn't even put Bynum in the range that Andris Biedrins was last year. Biedrins was good enough to get a guarantee from someone last year. Bynum despite being one of the few centers in this draft has very few suitors. Frankly, the guy sounds like Baby Shaq (Sofoklis Schortantis, who was taken in the 2nd round by the Clippers and stashed in Europe). A novelty in a draft with too many sure things available to warrant gambles.

How many projects requiring that much work have ever actually panned out? There's only so much you can do sitting on an NBA bench.


----------



## alphadog (Jan 2, 2004)

*I don't give a rats butt*

about past history. If the kid can play, the kid can play. Shaq was just slightly bigger in HS (10 lb.) and had NO game...none. He was, and for the most part still is, a bulldozer. Bynum can shoot a bit(although his mechanics need work)...has more hop than shaq..and is by all accounts a good character guy with a great work ethic (now), and an excellent family support system. He can spend a year or 2 in the D -league if I understand the new CBA correctly. Where is your head? We are not going to compete this year or next..and by compete, I mean title. He will be ready by then. Superstar? Maybe not, but he has a good chance to be an allstar in a few. Smart, hard-working, aggressive, and huge...and you wanna pass? Like IT says...when you talk about being a winning team, you talk about being a title team. If I'm IT, I try to use the 30 and whatever it takes to move into the lotto and pick up both Frye AND Bynum. In 2-3 years we have our 4 and 5 for the next 10.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I don't give a rats butt*



alphadog said:


> about past history. If the kid can play, the kid can play. Shaq was just slightly bigger in HS (10 lb.) and had NO game...none. He was, and for the most part still is, a bulldozer. Bynum can shoot a bit(although his mechanics need work)...has more hop than shaq..and is by all accounts a good character guy with a great work ethic (now), and an excellent family support system. He can spend a year or 2 in the D -league if I understand the new CBA correctly. Where is your head? We are not going to compete this year or next..and by compete, I mean title. He will be ready by then. Superstar? Maybe not, but he has a good chance to be an allstar in a few. Smart, hard-working, aggressive, and huge...and you wanna pass? Like IT says...when you talk about being a winning team, you talk about being a title team. If I'm IT, I try to use the 30 and whatever it takes to move into the lotto and pick up both Frye AND Bynum. In 2-3 years we have our 4 and 5 for the next 10.


somehow,someway,kwame will be a knick


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

Rashidi said:


> Huh? RAW?
> 
> Going into the draft Al Jefferson had the most polished post game of any high schooler that ever entered the draft. Better than KG, Amare, Jermaine, etc. The difference was those guys are all more athletic and physically imposing (and in KG's case, guard skills).
> 
> ...



Yeah it's something to note that even guys like Biedrins who faced little kids in Europe got a guarantee and well it looks like he'll pan out. Outside of Swif Al jefferson was the only player with good post moves and foot work drafted out of highschool. Bynum I'm not so sure, I like his vertical leap that is important for correcting mistakes when you don't know basketball very well.

Bynum is completely different from sofo. Sofo couldn't hit a jump shot to save his life, and is probably stronger than him. Bynum also appears to be a better leaper, and doesn't have the temper problems Sofo does, and for him it's a real problem getting in the way of his development.


----------



## Biggestfanoftheknicks (Apr 14, 2005)

*Re: I don't give a rats butt*



truth said:


> somehow,someway,kwame will be a knick


He needs serious help if he comes here. Steph and Thomas and Hardway aren't the kind of people that are going to help him turn the corner.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: I don't give a rats butt*



Biggestfanoftheknicks said:


> He needs serious help if he comes here. Steph and Thomas and Hardway aren't the kind of people that are going to help him turn the corner.


hardaway=gone

if h2o can walk,they will waive Penny...zeke hates him and dolan loves h20..

thomas??could be traded as his contract expires...


----------

